# Gerbilarium



## cookiemistress (Aug 27, 2011)

Can gerbilariums be used for a smallish colony of mice?
I'm thinkin 2 or 3, unless of course thats too few a number.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

I used to keep a pet type buck in the smaller pets at home gerbilarium so they're fine to use, but I would be weary of the bar spacing if you want to be keeping pet type does - all mine could escape.


----------

